# Mutant Whiteflies



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Never seen anything totally immune to Bifen but these things are. My golden shrubs out front a completely covered in them. Ive sprayed with strong jets of water and sprayed from the underside with up to 1.5 oz/gal bifen and they laughed at it.

I've also tried 2 tsp Arena systemic, watered in at the base if each plant...and they are still there a week later.

Next up tomorrow...malathion.

This is crazy. Nothing kills these things. They are also in my cocoplum hedges.

.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

My armyworms were resistant to everything I threw at them, until I tried Spinosad. .I have a theory that because it isn't widely used they hadn't had a chance to become immune. Not sure if it works on white flies, but maybe try to find something unusual or new?


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Good news...the Malathion knocked em out quick. Never seen anything completely resistant to Bifen.


----------

